# low-moderate volume, high intensity pull/push/legs for a natural bulk?



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

MONDAY-pull day

Deadlifts 5 x 3

Rows 3 x 5

Pullups 3 x 5

Curls 3 x 8

WEDNESDAY-push day

Flat barbell bench press 3 x 5

Standing overhead press 3 x 5

Chest dips 3 x 5

Close-grip bench 3 x 8

*core - couple of planks ?

FRIDAY- Legs

Front squats 3 x 5

Romanian deadlifts 3 x 5

Bulgarian db split squat 3 x 8

Leg curls 3 x 8

*core - Hanging leg raises 3 x 10

3 min rest between deadlift/squat sets , and 1-2 min for everything else

what do you think about that kind of a routine?

need to add some traps & upper chest work? or that is enough


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

No side delt or calf exercises. Reps are fairly low. Are you aiming to be a powerlifter or a bodybuilder? Previous training experience? Current size? Diet? Non-gym activities?


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

reps are fairly low because i simply cannot progress with higher reps. and also heavier weights = more overload for muscles. i dont care about a pump. i want to BULK and gain good looking, strong physique, but im all natty. i've been workoing out for 2 years already and currently weight 75kg (165 lbs) (started at 65), and 174cm (5 7) height. my diet 220g protein (animal), 420g carbs, 90g fats. i dont have non gym activities. i change a workout because i plateu badly for couple of months. virtually no gains in size/strength. my current wieght are: deadlift 160kgx3, fornt squat 90kgx5, bench 90kgx5, overhead press 50kg x 5, 15 unassisted wide grip deadhang pullups

sorry for my english (rather bad)


----------



## luka (Oct 2, 2011)

sorry for 2 posts:

MONDAY-pull day

*Deadlifts 3 x 5*

Rows 3 x 5

Pullups 3 x 5

* Chinups 3 x 8*

Curls 3 x 8

WEDNESDAY-push day

Flat barbell bench press 3 x 5

Standing overhead press 3 x 5

Chest dips 3 x 5

Close-grip bench 3 x 8

*Lateral raises 3 x 10*

*
*

FRIDAY- Legs

Front squats 3 x 5

Romanian deadlifts 3 x 5

Bulgarian db split squat 3 x 8

Leg curls 3 x 8

*core - Hanging leg raises 3 x 10


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the program you've posted if you've some progress to make in terms of muscle size. All bodybuilders could learn from our powerlifting brethren


----------



## Saffaboy (May 20, 2008)

Push Pull Legs is an awesome routine. Low (ish) reps, heavy weights. I have made really great gains using it.


----------

